# Bill Hays inspired designs



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

As you can from my designs I have been heavily influenced by Bill Hays designs which I love.
What do you think?


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Great design.
I will try it as soon as i can. There is so much designs on this forum i want to make... i don' t know where to begin.
I' m gonna put your PDF' s in my " stand- by" files.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

I already made the Batarang.
I just have to paint and varnish it. I am a fan of your designs, keep on posting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cool! Well done. Im gonna have to try these.


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

These are awesome, i gotta get my skillz up to par to try any of these.


----------

